
Sex and Politics at Google: It's a Game of Thrones in Mountain View - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/blogs/business_insider/2013/09/20/sex_and_politics_at_google_it_s_a_game_of_thrones_in_mountain_view.html
======
jseliger
This article is interesting enough to submit but I will note one annoying
thing: it says "Past the veneer of primary colors, inside the walls of
Google's Mountain View campus, Google is a hotbed of sex and political
infighting."

Any time one examines a large group of adults, or really any post-pubescent
people, many of them will have sex with each other... because it's fun. Why
this should be a surprise, beyond simple salaciousness, is beyond _me_.

~~~
inerte
It's not a surprise, it's a story angle. Sex sells, attracts pageviews. The
writer knows this, we know this, and he will write using this narrative, and
we will read it anyway.

~~~
lymie
at least we've moved beyond, "hatching new employees from their Swedish
exercise balls." Like asexual alien predators.

------
ariwilson
Business Insider, like Gawker and Valleywag, is best ignored if you want to
learn anything substantive about the way the tech industry actually works, let
alone learn anything about how tech actually works (God, their reviews of
gadgets and descriptions of startups are horrible). Not to say that the actual
events mentioned in this article didn't happen, but the linking of them into
some sort of narrative about how "power really flows" at Google is specious
and most obviously a not-so-subtle ploy for impressions.

tl;dr: Google = pageviews, sex = pageviews, Google + sex = PAGEVIEWS

------
yuhong
The part on Vic Gundotra reminds me of the real name fiasco on Google+:

[http://slashdot.org/submission/1778830/google-is-gagging-
use...](http://slashdot.org/submission/1778830/google-is-gagging-user-
advocates)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3161469](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3161469)

------
itsdrewmiller
Too much politics, not enough sex.

------
gavinlynch
I enjoy Slate, but: What is this, ValleyWag? Bravo TV?

I care about technology. If I want to hear about a character drama I'll watch
TV. The intersection of both is boundlessly boring to me.

NOT. INTERESTED.

------
yarou
Once again, another sensationalist piece about Google. Human beings are
political creatures. Human beings are also sexual creatures. Is this
surprising? No. Then again, it is Slate...

------
r00fus
Despite the salacious title, this is more about politics in the plex, and it's
quite interesting.

------
netgineer
"There's another about a pair of Googlers, each married to other people,
secretly having a child together."

How is this possible? Are they adopting? It seems like if one of them is a
woman and she is bringing the child to term, her husband would notice. Unless
she just doesn't see him for ~5 months (which I suppose is another
possibility)

~~~
twelve40
By claiming it's her husband's? Anyway that whole rumor part turned out very
annoying.

